
Facebook is a utility; utilities get regulated (2010) - osteele
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/05/15/facebook-is-a-utility-utilities-get-regulated.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, regulation is great until you see that the companies to be regulated help
create the regulations. Then the regulations become enough so that the
regulated can stay in power and new entrants can't enter the market because of
costs.

Turns out nothing is simple.

